# Waited 2 Years And Finally It Has Been Delivered



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm going home to a fedex package, its's been a long wait :huh: , I hope it has been worth the wait!!

Will post some photos up when I get home :lol: .


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

A Hairy Muffin ?


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

A MKII watch or a Damasko?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

No ...this is even rarer and the wait for a hairy muffin is even longer :blink:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Cindy Crawford's used knickers?


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Flashharry said:


> No ...this is even rarer and the wait for a hairy muffin is even longer :blink:


It can't be a married man's shag can it....................... they only come along every 3 years.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

b11ocx said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > No ...this is even rarer and the wait for a hairy muffin is even longer :blink:
> ...


What's your secret, that sort of nonsense stopped the minute I said " I Obey Do " h34r: :lol:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> b11ocx said:
> 
> 
> > Flashharry said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh please don't do that :cry2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Flashharry said:


>


That's a fantastic box, you must be very proud. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

William_Wilson said:


> That's a fantastic box, you must be very proud. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, nice box


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Two years! I'd have forgotten about it and moved house, then somebody else would have a lovely box.

What the feck is it!? :huh:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Slow reveals :cry2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hope we don't have to wait 2 years for the reveal. h34r:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Hope we don't have to wait 2 years for the reveal. h34r:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was just thinking that! - Get a shift on FlashH or I'll send Shawn round with the nutcrackers :lol:

Paul


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Photobucket keeps crashing and so I can't download any more photos at the moment, bloody typical :roll:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Let me guess, it's a map showing where the treasure is buried h34r:


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

It's a merkin!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I reckon an IWC,do i win a prize?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad it's finally arrived Neal. Looks great BTW. Just what I've alsways wanted, a white box :tongue2:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Java has packed up on my pc for some reason, can email the photos to someone if that helps.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Agony


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Come on, whos got the pics?

P.m me if somebody hasnt already


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

have sent some photos to Toshi, so thanks mate


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

This really has to be the slowest ever reveal :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

He's a funny guy!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

It better be worth it after all this waiting


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> This really has to be the slowest ever reveal :lol:










Git :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Just got a pm, he's sent me a pic too as Rich is taking so long..


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

:lol:

Outstanding, Mike

Worth the 2 year wait... Personally I would have been just as pleased with the white box alone.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

minkle said:


> Just got a pm, he's sent me a pic too as Rich is taking so long..


Rich hasn't received the bloody email yet


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

minkle said:


> Just got a pm, he's sent me a pic too as Rich is taking so long..


I don't believe it! An ultra rare Rolex Oystermouse with diamond markers. :jawdrop:

A true grail indeed. :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Toshi said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a pm, he's sent me a pic too as Rich is taking so long..
> ...


Excuses, excuses


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Toshi said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a pm, he's sent me a pic too as Rich is taking so long..
> ...


There is no email or watch is there!?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

sorry guys, don't know what to tell you. I haven't received the email, and I think Neal's gone for his dinner :lol:

Been sitting waiting for this bloody email for the last 20 minutes :taz:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

minkle said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > minkle said:
> ...


He's making it up. It's all been a clever ruse to increase their postcounts 

Quick... call the villagers, get the pitchforks. Burn them!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a pm, he's sent me a pic too as Rich is taking so long..
> ...


Sorry to p*ss on your bonfire but I think that might be a franken or a at least are-dial :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Just you wait, i may receive a box tomorrow, i have been waiting 5 years :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Burn* them*?? He's on his own with this one, I have nothing to do with this :tongue2:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I like the oystermouse.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Burn* them*?? He's on his own with this one, I have nothing to do with this :tongue2:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Neal is such a tease :lol:

Actually, he's probably passed out from the shock/excitement of the thing finally turning up :swoon:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Neal is such a tease :lol:
> 
> Actually, he's probably passed out from the shock/excitement of the thing finally turning up :swoon:


he obviously passed out before he hit the send button on this email then, because I haven't got it <_<

I think I'm giving up guys, sorry 

(I know what it is, anyway :tongue2: )


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Neal is such a tease :lol:
> ...


am I bothered









.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

go on Rich,tell us :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

_For the box !!_


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Here it is, pile of vintage mags:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Here it is, pile of vintage mags:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Here it is, pile of vintage mags:


Umm... ahh... is that how you wind your automatics?  :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Ventura said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is, pile of vintage mags:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry have some serious computer probs, can't even get e-,ails t send, will have to try to post tomorrow


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

No probs mate. Just thought I would lighten the mood a bit


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Really sorry, has been a real pain not being able to load any new photos, but I found these photo that I had downloaded when I ordered the watch, it's not my watch, but its the same model

The Stowa FO limited edition


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's gorgeous Neal.

I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures of this one. I love those hands.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

h34r: Boll***s For a moment I thought Neal had found another Langel 

:lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Sharp looking piece


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That is a delightful watch. I really like the simple elegance of the Stowas. Congratulations Neal. :thumbsup:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

All that waiting and he didn't even show us pictures that he took himself!









Never mind. Its a good lookin' watch and that movement looks soooooo pretty! (I know, I'm a freak!)

I look forward to seeing some of your pics though.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulations Neal on getting your hands on one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic Neal......

That is just right........


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

So what size is this? Id been keen if its 47mm but less or more would be just wrong... I had the original with 55mm but it wasnt that wearable...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Jon it's only 41mm, but at least it's wearable.

Finally got photobucket to work, sorry for all the hassle( especially to Toshi and Duncan)





































great lume


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful watch mate. Hope you didn't mind the jesting yesterday?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam forgot you mentioned that you were getting that  that really is a something special, especially the matt dial it's so clear :thumbsup:

BTW Well worth the wait if you ask me :yes:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

looks great Neal. I bet you can't actually believe it's arrived? 

looking forward to seeing it soon :thumbup:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Beautiful watch mate. Hope you didn't mind the jesting yesterday?


Of course not, I've got thick skin.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice to see it finally arrived before christmas (though perhaps not the christmas you hadin mind). Are you still interested in another elusive rare Stowa? If you want to borrow it just send me a PM of your and I'll send it in the post, else you'll have to wait a few weeks until I'm in London again.

Congrats its a definite looker!!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Parabola said:


> Nice to see it finally arrived before christmas (though perhaps not the christmas you hadin mind). Are you still interested in another elusive rare Stowa? If you want to borrow it just send me a PM of your and I'll send it in the post, else you'll have to wait a few weeks until I'm in London again.
> 
> Congrats its a definite looker!!


Can I see it next time you are in London, if I still gainfully employed by then !

I really like in on this strap


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Good health to enjoy sir 

Absolutely gorgeous ( the watch that is ) :lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see it finally arrived before christmas (though perhaps not the christmas you hadin mind). Are you still interested in another elusive rare Stowa? If you want to borrow it just send me a PM of your and I'll send it in the post, else you'll have to wait a few weeks until I'm in London again.
> ...


I'll bring it then I'll let you know when I'm next there. I think we're all fearing the P45 at the moment, not a good time to run a special sits fund!!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations Neal, it looks great.

Thankfully the wait is finally over (for us and for you :lol: )


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

That really looks the business!! yep thats 2 exclaimos


----------

